# Ergh.



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

Took my mug off my avatar and placed it where it belongs.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2005)

You're truly darling (said "Mrs. Robinson" to young Benjamin)

but....I was disappointed. Thought maybe I'd be seeing an additional body part (after all we've meant to each other)

:twisted: :wink:


----------

